# How To Start Your Own Medical Marijuana Dispensary



## hymem (Aug 10, 2010)

During the San Jose Hempcon I was approached by dozens of people wanting to get into the medical marijuana industry. The most common question I was asked was, &#8220;how do you start a legal dispensary&#8221;? Since I have some experience in this industry I would like to outline some basic things a person has to do in order to be legal under the state laws.


1) Make sure you have access to quality medicine. This is one of the most important aspects of becoming a dispensary. I know many people that have come into the industry and were unable to develop consistent supplies for their patients. Eventually this led to their business going belly up. Knowing experienced growers is a must. Quality growers are your most important resource.


----------



## YEPESD (Mar 29, 2011)

hey sir! 
please check my threads, the introduction one and let me know any suggestions you have for me.
also, if you're in the business, would you be interested in a partnership to open up a few more dispensaries, etc. i have money ready to invest. please let me know thank you.

Daniel Yepes


----------



## cassinfo (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi guys. I'm just waiting on the MJ law in Florida to pass. I will be setting up shop. I have a lawyer in the family for all legal paper work. I'm looking for people to join me on this adventure.
I'm looking for guys with the green thumbs. My idea shop would in located at Cape coral, FL.


----------



## GreenThumbBill (Apr 16, 2011)

cassinfo said:


> Hi guys. I'm just waiting on the MJ law in Florida to pass. I will be setting up shop. I have a lawyer in the family for all legal paper work. I'm looking for people to join me on this adventure.
> I'm looking for guys with the green thumbs. My idea shop would in located at Cape coral, FL.


FL MMJ? Good luck with that one J-roc...know what im sayin?


----------



## MIway (Apr 20, 2011)

^^^ hehehe ^^^

They're doing it... right along with Texas... 


And regarding the original query... a detached sense of reality. From what I've noticed, this is a common denominator with all the dip (dispensary) folks...


----------



## GreenThumbBill (Apr 22, 2011)

MIway said:


> ^^^ hehehe ^^^
> 
> They're doing it... right along with Texas...


There is a bill on the ballot but it wont pass. Have you ever been to FL or TX? Way too many stupid rednecks and old military industrial complex assholes. And if it does pass they are going to regulate the hell out of it like they did in AZ and NV where you basically have to be on your death bed to get a recommendation.


----------



## MIway (Apr 22, 2011)

I know... got pitched on both places a while back... moving from a medi-State to a capital punishment State...??? lmao


----------



## cassinfo (Jun 1, 2011)

It will pass damit because that is my dream!!!


----------



## plantmagic (Jun 29, 2011)

I would move west.


----------



## skadlec (Sep 14, 2011)

Great resource. California is one of the easiest. Where are you looking to open shop at?


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 14, 2011)

real estate is very expensive in cali and too many dea douches ...try maine or vermont


----------



## ~MedHead~ (Sep 19, 2011)

I lived in Cape Coral from 88' - 92' and I will be surprised if it passes. TOO MANY ADMIRAL ASSHOLES.
I was painting houses for a living so I got around and saw many different people.
I'm not trying to burst your bubble bubba but you must face reality. Redneck country.
On the other hand, I never went without Ganja the whole time I was there. 
Keepin' it Green!


----------



## 420marijuana (Nov 5, 2012)

California is the best place to do it in. or Washington.


----------



## binnibuds (Jan 16, 2014)

cassinfo said:


> Hi guys. I'm just waiting on the MJ law in Florida to pass. I will be setting up shop. I have a lawyer in the family for all legal paper work. I'm looking for people to join me on this adventure.
> I'm looking for guys with the green thumbs. My idea shop would in located at Cape coral, FL.



Once FL legalizes Medical MJ, we should talk; dispensary and growing organic. We should chat anyways... I have been looking forward to this adventure forever...BTW your profile pic is awesome ~Christine in Bradenton FL


----------



## Friendly420 (Feb 6, 2014)

binnibuds said:


> Once FL legalizes Medical MJ, we should talk; dispensary and growing organic. We should chat anyways... I have been looking forward to this adventure forever...BTW your profile pic is awesome ~Christine in Bradenton FL



Please PM me I would like to talk about some ideas I've been working on full mock ups and business plan being done as we speak I also own a business in Florida already


----------

